# Color recommendations for Eurasian skin



## clarisachase (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post, so hello! I've only recently become a MAC-addict and looking through this site I'm amazed at all the color! I've always stuck to very basic (safe) browns, although lately I've been trying dark green and purple. 

So I'm here to ask what you all think - what colors would you recommend for me? It's winter at the moment here so I'm quite 'pale'. I've attached another pic besides my profile pic (really hope it works)

Thanks,
C


----------



## frocher (Jul 19, 2007)

If you like greens and purples try Nars e/s duos in Belly Dance or Bladerunner.   They are both gorgeous and would be lovely with your coloring.   HTH.


----------



## Calhoune (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey I'm Eurasian myself, and I think the beauty of our features and coloring is that we can pretty much pull of ANY color

For the eyes though: browns, purples, blue, green. For all of these colors I would choose from the darker spectrum, as light/pastel colors can be unflattering
Greys and gold/bronze are also nice

Face: coral/peachy bluses are great, overall bluses with more warm, golden undertones

lips: same, cool-toned lipglosses will do your coloring no justice, berry,strawberry, the more deeper pink glosses will be great


Also, if you used matte browns before, an easy way to get some vareity is to get shadows in a different texture. Shimmery, sparkly browns make the eyeshadow seem less "safe"


----------

